# 9mo wait to appeal invalidity pension (last 4 years) & disability for 4 years before.



## tina4 (20 May 2010)

Hi all, i know i posted about this before. 

But Im really at my wits end I've plunged into a deep depression and on the verg of a breakdown. Nine months of worry with no money from them and mounting bills that cant be payed. 

My husband has even got onto the ministers office as we just cant deal with it much longer and he has said he is looking into it!

But I'm even more worried that they are still going to come back after all this time and say I'm fit for work.

The only option then is the ombudsman. But they say they have a six month backlog. So that will be another six months waiting just on them to look at the complaint. 

Then God only knows how long to get answers. We are talking a year and half at least.

What can i do i just cant take much more.

Sorry for the rant. Thanks


----------



## mcb (21 May 2010)

Not being nosey, but who are you appealing to and is  for disability allowance?


----------



## tina4 (22 May 2010)

Sorry, dopy me!!! Im appealing invalidity pension, iv been on it for 4 years and disability for 4 years previous.

They sent for me in September and then decided that Im " not permanently incapable for work" even though my illnesses have deteriorated over the years.


----------



## Sansan (23 May 2010)

Hi Tina,

I don't know a thing on how the welfare system works, sounds like a horrible situation you are in. 

I know this prob won't help but if you could get letters from MABS, your GP and St Vincent de Paul and get them to state what a toll all this is having on your mental and financial health and the grief and hardship you are suffering it might move you up the list of review a bit.  It might make no odds at all, but it can do no harm.

A saying I was always told is if you have two babies the one that makes the most noise gets picked up first! 

best of luck


----------



## tina4 (24 May 2010)

Thanks for fixing post mod.
Sansan i have done everything possible. 
Its been a real nightmare. Thanks for reply.


----------



## JEON50 (16 Jun 2010)

If you can get your consultant to write a letter for you, a DFSA doctor who is not specialised will never take on the consultant, unless its a back problem


----------



## tina4 (17 Jun 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply. This has all been done. On my consultants letter he wrote at the end that they could contact him, he was very annoyed. Anyway they did get in touch and he faxed over a medical report and yet they are still dissputing it. My husband has even been on to the minister and a local td who are now looking into it.
But since my last post here they have now said that they are calling me for an oral hearing but they are backdated and it will be months before i get a date. I dont know what an oral hearing is going to do they have everything all i can do is go over what they have on file.
Thanks again.


----------



## JEON50 (18 Jun 2010)

Get straight into your nearest citizen Information centre, they have all the contacts in SW, and are very pro client. They coud save you a lot of grief, and speed up the process


----------



## BOXtheFOX (19 Jun 2010)

I can't understand when your doctor and consultant are certifying you as unfit to work but someone in an office can say that you are fit to work based on a 10 minute interview.  How long is it since the doctors in the social welfare office have actually worked with sick people, if ever?


----------



## donee (19 Jun 2010)

can you not get some help from your local CWO as i thought you were still entitled to be paid albeit at a lesser rate while you had an appeal pending. your CWO should be in your local Health Centre


----------



## tina4 (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the replys, i have been dealing with a lovely lady in Citizens Advice. She confirmed that i can sign on, which i knew but the problem is they make you sign something to say you are looking for work. Which im not so didnt sign, its all red tape. Im not entitaled to anything from the cwo because my dh works.
Belive me nobody is more shocked than me that a social welfare doctor can go against a consultant. Sure thats like my gp saying that she knows more than a consultant in the feild does. Sure if that was the case nobody would be refered and everything would be treated by gps.


----------

